
PGProxy Breakthrough load balancer in complex warehouse deployments - yanivleven
http://blog.panoply.io/panoply-pgproxy-smart-routing-of-your-data-warehouse-queries
======
Hackthepack
Load Balancing is one of the biggest challenges when working with Redshift.
They have that stupid concurrency issue.

------
hadasi
Awesome! I also used PGbouncer and it was cool but wasn't enough for my needs,
so totally agree.

